# Website erstellen



## AMD (16. März 2015)

Hey,

Ich wollte mir mal aus Spaß und Interesse eine Website erstellen. Damit meine ich nicht mit so einem Baukasten wie ihn viele Seiten anbieten sondern eben auf Basis von php/html oder was es eben gibt.
Jedoch muss ich anmerken, dass ich soetwas noch nie gemacht habe, wobei ich mir denke, so schwer kann das nicht sein. 

Als Projekt möchte ich eigentlich eine Website erstellen, die das anlegen eines Benutzters ermöglicht, ein paar Tabellen mit irgendwelchen Nutzerdaten (wie bei einem Spiel z.B. mit Statistiken) und ggf auch einen Chat.
Kennt jemand gute Anlaufstellen dafür, bzw. welche Sprache und Entwicklungsumgebung würdet ihr empfehlen?
Da eine Verwendung von Datenbanken wohl zwingend erforderlich ist, wird es wohl auf php hinauslaufen.

Möchte eigentlich nur ein paar Meinungen hören und was alles zu beachten ist, über die Funktionsweise der IDE + Sprache werd ich mir dann sicher schon selber klar


----------



## zzuegg (16. März 2015)

Kannst du denn schon irgenteine 'modernere' Programmiersprache, oder startest du parktisch von null?

Ich hau mal  Java/JavaEE in die Runde.  Bin einfach kein Fan von php


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. März 2015)

HTML- und CSS-Tutorials - Erstellen Sie Ihre eigene Webseitegerhomepage - HTML.net

Da findeste alles was du für den Anfang so brauchst.


----------



## Malkolm (16. März 2015)

php in verbindung mit mysql als datenbank ist ein guter start.

Als kompletter Neuling ist es meist am einfachsten sich ein gutes Buch für den Start zu kaufen. Wenn du schon Programmier oder Scripterfahrung hast und nur auf die spezifischen Eigenheiten der Sprache(n) aus bist helfen dir auch die Internet-Refeerenzseiten ganz gut aus. Anlaufstellen wären da natürlich selfhtml oder auch php.net.

Als Tools reicht ein guter texteditor mit Syntaxhighlighting und die (L)AMP-Suite bestehend aus Apache-webserver mit Php modul und Mysql-dienst aus, bzw. sind notwenig. Für die Datenbankadministration ist phpmyadmin der Standard.


----------



## zzuegg (16. März 2015)

Falls du dich dann doch für LAMP entscheidest, würde ich von phpmyadmin abraten. Es ist ein tolles Tool, jedoch finde ich es wichtig dass man die Basics in der Console kann.
phpmyadmin ist natürlich der einfachere Weg, bringt schnelleren Erfolg, und ist Standard.


----------



## Wolf77 (16. März 2015)

Für das Erlernen der Grundkenntnisse und zum Nachschlagen für HTML, PHP CSS und JavaScript:
selfhtml
w3schools

Um Benutzer anzulegen und Daten anzuzeigen brauchst du zusätzlich noch ne Datenbank, dafür würde sich wie gesagt MySQL eignen, weils sehr benutzerfreundlich ist
MySQL Tutorials

Als server suite kann ich auch xampp empfehlen, damit hat man nen apache,mysql,php und perl server, die man leicht starten, stoppen und konfigurieren kann:
xampp download

Als Editoren bieten sich SublimeText3, Adobe Dreamweaver und Notepad++ an

Ein Chat ist (relativ) einfach mit java zu realisieren (allerdings sollte man für sowas schon erfahrung mit java haben und konzepte wie oop und client-server kommunikation verstehen)
hierfür als umgebung netbeans und als server tomcat (so habs ich damals in der schule gemacht)
Netbeans Download 
Java Chat tutorial

Um sich Java anzulernen sind  "Das Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung" und "Java ist auch nur eine Insel" sehr gute Bücher.


----------



## Crysis nerd (18. März 2015)

Da du Meinungen hören wolltest: Pfui PHP!

Es gibt so viele tolle Sprachen, mit denen man sein Server Backend programmieren kann, da muss man nun echt nicht auf PHP zurückgreifen. Klar: Es wird immer noch viel verwendet und ist auch oft noch die Anfängersprache für Viele. Aber es gibt auch genug Dokumentation für andere Sprachen und Webframeworks.


Wie wärs mit Ruby bzw. "Ruby on Rails" (ein Webframework für Ruby)? Recht bekannt, man kommt schnell zu Ergebnissen und Ruby ist eine nette Sprache. Obwohl ich persönlich nicht so viel von Rails halte... Aber das muss nichts heißen.


Oder Go mit dem Framework Revel? Go ist nun auch nicht meine Lieblingssprache, aber man bekommt sehr viel in recht kurzer Zeit hin.
Oder Rust mit einem Webframework wie Iron? Rust hat allerdings eine sehr steile Lernkurve (IMO) und daher schafft man als Anfänger wohl am Anfang recht wenig, was dann oft demotivierend wirkt...


Das sind mal ein paar Vorschläge...

EDIT: Und wo ich das hier gerade lese: Nutz Postresql  anstatt MySQL. Das ist OpenSource und sehr bekannt. Die "Sprache", mit der du mit der Datenbank sprichst, ist aber die selbe: SQL.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. März 2015)

Grails and Groovy ist auch sehr schön!

https://grails.org/


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (23. März 2015)

Als Editor empfehle ich dir Webocton, den habe ich im Anfangskurs für HTML/CSS auch bekommen, der ist kostenlos und hat eine gute Oberfläche.
Webocton - Home - Home


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

REALSHOCKOPS schrieb:


> Als Editor empfehle ich dir Webocton, den habe ich im Anfangskurs für HTML/CSS auch bekommen, der ist kostenlos und hat eine gute Oberfläche.
> Webocton - Home - Home


So weit ich mich erinnere ist Scriptly die letzte Version von 2010. Da gibt es aktuellere Alternativen wie PS-Pad, Notepad++ und noch ein paar mehr, die auch HTML-Tags und Techniken besser unterstützen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (23. März 2015)

Home
M.E. eine gute Anlaufstelle für Einstiegs Tutorials. Bücher im Handel sind da häufig schon wieder veraltet(er).

Als Editor eignet sich für PHP/HTML/CSS/JS z.B. Notepad++, denn der unterstützt fürs Speichern auch UTF-8 WOB.

Von Frameworks würde ich zu beginn abraten. Fürs lernen ist es m.E. einfach sinnvoller wenn man nicht alle Aufgaben von einem FW abgenommen bekommt. Sonst kannst du es plötzlich nicht ohne das FW 

Als Datenbankabstraktionsebene empfehle ich die Verwendung von PDO. 

Wenn du vollkommen neu bist, empfehle ich dir zunächst: 

HTML/CSS anzuschauen und eine statische Website zu erstellen.

Anschließend kannst du dir dann PHP/MySQL oder PHP/MariaDB anschauen.
und die "gleiche" Website somit dynamisch machen bzw. erweitern.

danach kannst du das Nutzer Erlebnis mit JS (o. JQuery) "verbessern" z.B. für AJAX Aufrufe.

Abschließend kannst du über den Einsatz von APIs wie Facebook oder Google nachdenken um z.B. direkt Einträge im Google Kalender des Nutzers zu erstellen oder den Facebook Account des Nutzers zur Registrierung anzuzapfen.


----------



## ofhouse (23. März 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Home
> M.E. eine gute Anlaufstelle für Einstiegs Tutorials. Bücher im Handel sind da häufig schon wieder veraltet(er).



Gerade mal aus Spaß reingeschaut, solche Seiten sind genau der Grund, warum ich 3x lieber Englische Tutorials anschaue als diesen verquerten Kram aus meinem Heimatland. 
In jedem Satz gibt es irgendeine Bevormundung, wann man wie was zu Lernen hat und es wird ganz klassisch Deutsch zwischen blutigen Anfängern, Anfängern, Fortgeschrittenen und Experten unterschieden.

Verstehe nicht, woher die Grundhaltung kommt, den Leuten nach der altklugen Art "Werd erstmal erwachsen" vorzuschreiben, womit sie anzufangen haben und was sie dann erst machen sollten.
Heute gibt es Millionen von Wegen, wie man eine Webseite aufbauen kann und wenn Jemand über ein Framework einsteigt, ist der Weg genau so richtig, wie wenn man seine Seite meinetwegen in Assembler schreibt.

Das ist ja gerade das, was gute Technologie ausmacht, man kann auf dem aufsetzen, was andere bereits gemacht haben und muss nicht jedes Mal das Rad neu erfinden.
Und wenn ich das Rad neu erfinden will, kann ich das hinterher immer noch machen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. März 2015)

> Das ist ja gerade das, was gute Technologie ausmacht, man kann auf dem aufsetzen, was andere bereits gemacht haben und muss nicht jedes Mal das Rad neu erfinden.



ich habe jetzt schon so einiges an PHP Code von anderen Leuten gesehen und du kannst es glauben oder auch nicht, aber der Großteil von diesen schönen Plugins für Wordpress und Co ist dermaßen unsicherer Code das die Verwendung des selbigen in "Echtprojekten" ernsthafte Konsequenzen für die Serversicherheit hat. Von guter Technologie sind die also weit entfernt.

Daher kommt auch die Einstellung von vielen anderen und mir das man zunächst das eigenständige Programmieren lernen sollte, denn nur so kannst du feststellen ob ein Code den du von anderen beziehst halbwegs bedenkenlos eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## ofhouse (24. März 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt schon so einiges an PHP Code von anderen Leuten gesehen und du kannst es glauben oder auch nicht, aber der Großteil von diesen schönen Plugins für Wordpress und Co ist dermaßen unsicherer Code das die Verwendung des selbigen in "Echtprojekten" ernsthafte Konsequenzen für die Serversicherheit hat. Von guter Technologie sind die also weit entfernt.



Wordpress Plugins mein ich damit ja auch gar nicht, mir geht es dabei eher um Technologie aus der man selbst was gutes programmieren kann, ohne erst bei 0 starten zu müssen (z.B. Frameworks wie Angular.js).
Ich habe halt immer den Eindruck, dass viele nur den klassischen Bottom-Up Weg hier vorschlagen, weil sie es nicht anders kennen.

Ich gehe mittlerweile mehr den Top-Down Weg, weil es mir einfach schnellere Erfolge bringt, mehr Spaß macht und zum rumprobieren besser geeignet ist.
Und wenn ich merke, ich will mehr davon, vertiefe ich mein Wissen in dem Bereich oder lasse es eben bleiben, wenn es doch nichts für mich ist.

Wenn sich Jemand mal an einer eigenen Webseite versuchen will, muss er ja keinen perfekten Code schreiben.
Mit Frameworks bekommt man häufig nach 15 Minuten bereits eine Microseite mit ersten Interaktionen hin, wo man nach der Bottom-Up Methode sich erst noch mit theoretischen Grundlagen befasst, die man beim ersten Lesen ohnehin nicht versteht.


----------



## MetallJ (29. März 2015)

Als Editor verwende ich immer das Aptana Studio(Eclipse). Das gefällt mir ganz gut, da es dich auf Fehler im Code hinweist. Vor allem bei PHP kann das am  Anfang sehr hilfreich sein, da dir einfache Fehler direkt ins Auge springen. Man muss allerdings ein anderes Theme einstellen - der Standard ist furchtbar.

Das Aptana Studio kannst du mit Linux als auch Windows verwenden.


----------



## enrager7 (1. April 2015)

Wenn du MVC in Vebindung mit IIS lernen möchtest, kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen: MVC Tutorial von Scott Alen. Dort wird alles recht verständlich erklärt. Von der Installation der IDE bishin zur Veröffentlichung der Seite.

MVC Funktionsweise:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du allerdings noch keine HTML Kenntnisse haben würde ich dir abraten gleich "nach den Sternen" zu greifen. Fang lieber klein an und arbeite dich vor.
Desweiteren ist etwas C# Syntax gefragt.


----------



## OutOfMemory (2. April 2015)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Da du Meinungen hören wolltest: Pfui PHP!
> 
> Es gibt so viele tolle Sprachen, mit denen man sein Server Backend programmieren kann, da muss man nun echt nicht auf PHP zurückgreifen. Klar: Es wird immer noch viel verwendet und ist auch oft noch die Anfängersprache für Viele. Aber es gibt auch genug Dokumentation für andere Sprachen und Webframeworks.
> 
> ...



Solche Aussagen disqualifizieren leider sofort. Man kann schlampig PHP programmieren, das macht eine Sprache aber nicht per se schlecht. Mal davon abgesehen das PHP fleißig und aktiv weiterentwickelt wird. "Es wird immer noch viel verwendet". Zu gefühlten 99% steckt PHP dahinter. Es hat seinen Grund warum Ruby und andere "neue/modernere" Sprachen einfach kaum Verwendung finden. Schau dir mal bitte die neuen PHP Versionen an, Frameworks wie Zend oder Symfony. Oder die Masse an Dokumentationen die es so einfach für keine andere Sprache in dem Bereich gibt. Mal davon abgesehen das MySQL auch OpenSource ist. Ansonsten wären Forks wie MariaDB nur schwer möglich.


----------



## Crysis nerd (3. April 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das MySQL auch OpenSource ist. Ansonsten wären Forks wie MariaDB nur schwer möglich.


Oops, my bad. Da hab ich mich wirklich vertan... insbesondere komisch, da ich MariaDB auch kenne 



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen disqualifizieren leider sofort. Man kann schlampig PHP programmieren, das macht eine Sprache aber nicht per se schlecht. Mal davon abgesehen das PHP fleißig und aktiv weiterentwickelt wird. "Es wird immer noch viel verwendet". Zu gefühlten 99% steckt PHP dahinter. Es hat seinen Grund warum Ruby und andere "neue/modernere" Sprachen einfach kaum Verwendung finden. Schau dir mal bitte die neuen PHP Versionen an, Frameworks wie Zend oder Symfony. Oder die Masse an Dokumentationen die es so einfach für keine andere Sprache in dem Bereich gibt.


Klar: Nur, weil es schlechte Programmierer gibt, heißt es nicht, dass die Sprache schlecht ist. Aber darauf habe ich mich auch nicht bezogen. PHP hat diverse grundsätzliche Designprobleme, die z.B. in diesem Artikel näher beschrieben sind. Da der Artikel "erst" 3 Jahre alt ist, nehme ich auch mal an, dass sich daran nichts fundamental geändert hat. Und ja, man kann schon formal eine Sprache betrachten und über diverse Aspekte der Sprache urteilen. Und bei PHP kann man bei einigen Sachen ohne Zweifel sagen, dass sie schlecht sind. Und dann gibt es noch viel mehr Sachen, über die man sich streiten kann, wo aber eher erfahrene Programmierer oder Sprachdesigner sagen, dass es ein schlechtes Feature ist.

99% Verwendung ist auch übertrieben -- 75% kommen der Sache schon näher (Quelle indirekt W3C -- Note: Java und ASP.NET halte ich nicht für besser). Aber du hast ja auch das Wort "gefühlt" verwendet... was natürlich auf dich bezogen ist. Mein Gefühl sagt mir sogar weniger als 75%, da ich derzeit in einem Umfeld bin, wo meine Kollegen und Kommilitonen eigentlich nie Sachen mit PHP entwickeln. 

Ich hab leider gerade nicht wirklich Zeit, mich in die neuen Features moderner PHP Versionen einzuarbeiten. Es wäre also hilfreich, wenn du die Hauptfeatures auflisten könntest... Und es gibt bestimmt nette Frameworks, aber das gibt es in anderen Sprachen auch... Der Grund, warum immer noch so viel in PHP gemacht wird, ist meiner Meinung nach eher, dass in Foren wie diesem, Anfängern zu PHP geraten wird. So lernen die Leute PHP und dann können die meisten Webentwickler PHP und dann gibt es schon viel Code in PHP und Firmen wollen ja ihre Website nicht komplett neu entwickeln und so zieht sich das durch. Seitdem PHP also so populär wurde, lehren die Alten die Jungen auch PHP und das Kreis wiederholt sich.

Aber ich will keinen Neuling unbedingt von PHP abschrecken, denn es gilt erst mal, Spaß beim Programmieren zu haben. Also lieber Threadersteller, falls du überhaupt noch mitliest, lass dich von mir nicht abschrecken und mach, womit du am Anfang gut klar kommst ^_^


----------



## DerPolacke (4. April 2015)

Ich würde mit HTML anfangen dann CSS, Java oder PHP.

Es gibt eine coole Webseite, glaube die heißt w3school.


----------



## dommebaum (27. April 2015)

Schau mal unter Learn to code | Codecademy

Super für den Einstieg. Da kannst du dir innerhalb von ein paar Stunden zumindest die Basics von HTML, CSS und PHP sowie auch JS oder Ruby beibringen. 

Für alles Weitere brauchst du dann schon Webspace und zumindest die Grundskills


----------



## sven-a (27. April 2015)

Codeacademy kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Das tollste ist, man sieht direkt im Browser das Feedback! Wobei die Kurse natürlich nicht alles beibringen können. Für Basics ok. 

Warum sind hier eigentlich alle gegen PHP? Ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch die verbreiteste serverseitige Programmiersprache.

Gruß


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. April 2015)

sven-a schrieb:


> Warum sind hier eigentlich alle gegen PHP? Ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch die verbreiteste serverseitige Programmiersprache.


Weil PHP elegante, aber auch tierisch schlechte Saucodes möglich macht und vieles nicht so gelöst ist, wie es sich viele wünschen.

Das ist ein ähnlicher Glaubenskrieg wie Windows vs. Linux. Windows hat die Position von PHP und Linux der anderer Websprachen. Nur weil etwas am weitesten verbreitet ist, ist die Qualität nicht gleich die beste.  Windows ist etabliert und relativ einfach. PHP ist etabliert und relativ einfach. Viele Pro-User bevorzugen Linux und halten nichts von Windows. Viele Web-Entwickler nutzen andere Sprachen und halten nichts von PHP. Und noch eine Gemeinsamkeit haben da PHP und Windows: "Easy to learn, Hard to Master". Der Anfang ist leicht. Aber wenn man alles aus dem FF können will und alle Facetten sehen möchte, muss sehr sehr sehr viel suchen, lernen und lesen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (28. April 2015)

PHP kommt einer schlechten Sprache wahrscheinlich am nächsten. Gefühlt gibt es für jede Funktion eine sichere und eine unsichere Variante. Das OO Konzept wirkt wie von einem 12 Jährigen ausgedacht und Konfigurationen können sich nach belieben selbst überschreiben. Die Standart Libs sind so ziemlich nichts sagend, in der Dokumentation sowie Fehlerbehandlungen (selbst C ist da besser) und daher auch eher nichts für Neueinsteiger die wirklich programmieren lernen wollen.

 Der einzige Vorteil ist der, das man relativ schnell selbst starten kann und es leicht zu benutzende Server gibt.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. April 2015)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> PHP kommt einer schlechten Sprache wahrscheinlich am nächsten. Gefühlt gibt es für jede Funktion eine sichere und eine unsichere Variante. Das OO Konzept wirkt wie von einem 12 Jährigen ausgedacht und Konfigurationen können sich nach belieben selbst überschreiben. Die Standart Libs sind so ziemlich nichts sagend, in der Dokumentation sowie Fehlerbehandlungen (selbst C ist da besser) und daher auch eher nichts für Neueinsteiger die wirklich programmieren lernen wollen.
> 
> Der einzige Vorteil ist der, das man relativ schnell selbst starten kann und es leicht zu benutzende Server gibt.


Ich kann dir da schon zustimmen. PHP schleppt eben die alten funktionalen Altlasten auf Grund der Kompatibilität mit sich mit. Das OOP ist bei weitem noch nicht vollständig und auch die Standardbibliotheken wissen oftmals nicht, ob sie OOP, funktional oder beides sein sollen. MySQLi zum Beispiel lässt sich funktional, objektorientiert oder auch auch als statische Klasse als beides irgendwie einsetzen.

Aber dennoch hat PHP eine wirklich flache Einstiegskurve. Die lasche Typisierung, das Array (welches zeitgleich auch List und dank assoziativen Arrays auch Map sowie Struktur ist), die aus anderen Sprachen schon bekannten Kontrollstrukturen etc. machen es einem Einsteiger nicht sonderlich schwer, in die Sprache zu kommen. Wer die Sprache aber meistern will, muss deutlich mehr als ein Grundlagenbuch zu Rate ziehen. PHP ist nun einmal bekannt dafür, für jedes Problem unzählige Lösungen zu bieten. Eine schlechter oder besser als die andere. Doch was am Ende zählt ist das Ergebnis. Hat der Programmierer es richtig gemacht, ist das Ergebnis schnell, fehlerfrei und sicher. Wenn nicht, wird er oder seine Nutzer es merken bzw. bei offenen Quellcodes bereits der erste versierte Downloader.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine Programmiersprache dem Programmierer nicht die Verantwortung abnehmen, seine Anwendung sicher, wartbar und performant zu programmieren. Die Sprache könnte es zwar. Aber der Hauptgrund dafür wäre eher die Produktivität als wirklich die Anwednungen sicherer und besser zu machen. Und dank der Verbreitung von PHP sowie auch die einfache und kostengünstige Art, Server zur Verfügung zu stellung, haben aus PHP das gemacht, was es jetzt ist. Und bevor die Leute einen teuren Rootserver oder ein teureren Webspace mieten, nehmen sie meist das, was billig vor der Nase liegt. Aber wenn die Programmierer es können, warum sollte das dann nicht auch legitim sein?


----------



## DerPolacke (1. Mai 2015)

Start von einem Code <Code>, Ende von einem Code </Code>

<HTML> muss als erstes rein.
Dann kommt
<Header> ich packe da immer alle meta Tags Titel usw.
<body> das ist der sehbare Code Text usw.

Beispiel:
<HTML>
<header>
<title>Meine Webseite</title>
</header>
<body>
Das ist mein Text.
</body>
</HTML>

Dann kommen noch <div> ist wie eine Gruppe.
Zb wenn du ein div benutzt und da ein Text und ein Bild einfügst ändert sich nur das was in dem div ist.

Zb wenn du eine Zeile gelb machen willst machst du:
<div style="background-color:yellow;">gelbes Hintergrund </div>

wenn du den Stil in einer Datei verändern willst zb in Datei.CSS musst du diesen Link einfügen in den header

Benenne die CSS Datei "style.CSS"

<link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css">

Und den Rest mit Effekten usw musst du einfach gucken, Tutorials usw.

Um zb so eine Webseite zu machen wie Fanlist.info brauchst du max hmm 1 Monat.
Vorausgesetzt du kennst dich bisschen mit Photoshop aus  

Lese über:
Margin
Padding
HTML hover

Das wird dir gut helfen.
Bilder fügst du so ein
<img src="Bild.jpg">

Es gibt weit mehr als das. Für einfache Webseiten wie Fanlist.info oder ähnliches reicht HTML und css. Für was sehr gutes PHP. Ich finde PHP schwer


----------



## Rho (1. Mai 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Um zb so eine Webseite zu machen wie Fanlist.info brauchst du max hmm 1 Monat.


Wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat und sich erst mal in die Materie einlesen muss, vielleicht. Ansonsten wäre sogar eine Woche großzügig geschätzt.



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt du kennst dich bisschen mit Photoshop aus


Inwiefern hier Photoshop eine Rolle spielt, erschließt sich mir nicht.



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Für einfache Webseiten wie Fanlist.info oder ähnliches reicht HTML und css.


Wenn du schon diese Seite als Beispiel heranziehst, solltest du noch JavaScript erwähnen.



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Für was sehr gutes PHP.


"Für was sehr gutes" ist PHP weder notwendig noch hinreichend.


----------



## xActionx (1. Mai 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Es gibt weit mehr als das. Für einfache Webseiten wie Fanlist.info oder ähnliches reicht HTML und css. Für was sehr gutes PHP. Ich finde PHP schwer



So ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## duftige (9. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne keine Programmiersprachen, deshalb würde ich empfehlen, eine Webseite mit Vorlagen zu erstellen.  Website Vorlagen | CMS & Blog Vorlagen  Dabei stehen sehr viele Optionen zur Verfügung!


----------



## dommebaum (9. Juli 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat und sich erst mal in die Materie einlesen muss, vielleicht. Ansonsten wäre sogar eine Woche großzügig geschätzt.
> 
> 
> Inwiefern hier Photoshop eine Rolle spielt, erschließt sich mir nicht.
> ...



Ich glaube Photoshop ist für die Bilder gedacht. 
Braucht man aber nicht unbedingt Photoshop für 
Ich benutze Pixelmator und das ist definitiv die günstigere Variante ^^

Salut

PS: Meine Kunden sind ohne PHP auch zufrieden^^


----------

